# The bomb is about to drop!!...A3 build going DOWN!!



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

So like 24 others here, I'm waiting on my Bagyard Bombers to come through from the 2nd group buy. After speaking with Andrew, we have found that there is only 1 other A3 here in the states on a full BY setup. However, this will be the first on Bombers! Will be running a full BY setup as well.
I'm on Koni coils right now and will be keeping the Koni rear shocks when I get the bags and such put in. The coils will be going on my sister's MKV Jetta







.
While waiting on my BY equipment, I was able to pick up my management setup. Got it brand new from a good friend who hooked me up on a deal. The trunk will be set up and management will be put in soon. Since I'm basically just waiting on my suspension to get the process kicked off, I decided to start a build thread to get some hype goin on








Starting things off with a switchbox and analog gauges, just so I can get the initial setup established. Will be upgrading to the Accuair E-Level controller when I get some extra loot. This may or may not happen before June








To break things down, this is the setup I'll be running:
(2)-Bagyard Bombers front struts
(2)-Bagyard rear bags (keeping my Koni shocks in)
(1)-5-gallon air tank
(1)-AccuAir Filter/Trap (trying to pick up another)
(2)-Viair 400c Air compressor w/braided stainless leader hose, check valve, remote air intake kit, 135/150psi switch and relay
(1)-EAI 7-Switch Controller
(1)-AccuAir 4-Corner VU-4 Manifold
(2)-Dual-needle Viair 220psi air pressure gauges
(1)-Complete DOT Air Fitting Kit
(50)-Feet of 3/8" DOT Air Line
(50) - Feet 1/4" DOT Air Line
Without further adieu...pics:
































Car in question
















How I'm hoping this bad boy will sit after all is said and done...









The build hasn't even really started, but I'd like to throw a few shout-outs to all my friends who have helped me thus far...Alex, Michel, Nik, [email protected], and everyone else who has given me some kind of guidance with this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 8:41 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

friends A3


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to see it Jason! Gonna look sick when its done.


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Going to look sick


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_friends A3


Yup..that's the one I was talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Gonna look sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








There's a reason why it's called a BUILD UP thread







Gonna keep this rolling for everyone who's interested in seeing the outcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

You are almost there!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickyislazy* »_You are almost there!

I know Ricky!! So excited. What about YOUR project? Has it taken shape yet at all?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

It's about time homie! Welcome to the Dark Side


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_It's about time homie! Welcome to the Dark Side









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You knew it was going to happen eventually. lol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

UPDATE: Fronts were shipped out last Friday. Should be getting them sometime this week.
Rears were held up a bit because they were put on a second pallet being shipped here to the US. They'll probably be delayed a little more than a week after the fronts.
Pics will come ASAP.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

LONG AWAITED!!
Crappy pics I know, but it was my P&S cam. Meh. But I'm stoked to finally have these things! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 12:36 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Those struts look so fancy!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
I know Ricky!! So excited. What about YOUR project? Has it taken shape yet at all?

Just got all the parts this week, I am running power to the trunk tomorrow.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickyislazy* »_
Just got all the parts this week, I am running power to the trunk tomorrow.








Damn man!! Didn't know you'd have all your stuff this soon! Photoshoot for sure! hahaha


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickyislazy* »_
Just got all the parts this week, I am running power to the trunk tomorrow.

Good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My wife is the one that has the A3 on the full BY setup that you mentioned in the OP. You will definitely like the outcome. Cheers


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bean Hole)*

Yup, I'm very aware of that! I'll have to settle for being 2nd to do it







Get some more pics of that bad boy up in here! haha


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickyislazy* »_Those struts look so fancy!









ask Ramon. . i couldnt put them down when i picked them up. They are amazing. THe quality is second to none


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

What are you going to do about your front sway? Cut or fully remove?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

Hmmmm...IDK at this point. Haven't really gotten to the point of thinking about that quite yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

I'd fully remove it...but I think you gotta drop the sub frame just remove the sway. I cut mine











_Modified by TackeeA3 at 8:27 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

How much does it hold you up? And how's the performance difference? We'll have to see what my installers (my buddies







) decide to do. They would probably prefer to spare the sway though.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

I have a MKV Rabbit, but I believe they're the same suspension. I disconnected the sway bar, but left it in. I don't hear any metal hitting, so I think it's safe.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Ran the power today, also ran the controller cable to the ash tray.
My sway bar is coming off in three pieces.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_I have a MKV Rabbit, but I believe they're the same suspension. I disconnected the sway bar, but left it in. I don't hear any metal hitting, so I think it's safe.









Yup. Same susp. Gotta have a look-see at what we're dealing with here. Thanks for your feedback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *rickyislazy* »_Ran the power today, also ran the controller cable to the ash tray.
My sway bar is coming off in three pieces. 

3 pieces. lol. Nice. Let's see pics man!! Post em up! Stoked that we're both making progress and getting closer and closer to the point where we want to be!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Today's progress...
Kickin the day off...Nik layin out the wood and drawin up some lines








Trunk torn apart








Michel fiddlin around with the management








Baseboard being laid








Hey...there's a hole in that board








Keeping the spare tire
























Management mocked up. Setup is tentative








Cutting out the top board/cover
















Quick snap. Booty content x2








Pics don't do the cover justice, but Nik cut out it out nearly perfect! The curves of the board hug the curves of the trunk liner








































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Thanks again Nik and Michel for making this build go perfectly so far!!


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks real clean! Nice work. love the write up and keep the updates coming! we like lots of pics and overkill info about the build


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

looking good man. I love air


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Looking forward to finishing this thing off! We're running really smoothly with our progress right now though.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

That's a perfect cut!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*

Nik definitely did an incredible job with the wood work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

gonna LOVE those bombers, they ride AMAZING


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (d.tek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's what you've got on your new Jetta right?? Like I posted in your thread, looks gorgeous! I've always admired your previous builds and definitely your photography.








Can't wait to get those bad boys in and experience a world of difference.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

nicee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's what you've got on your new Jetta right?? Like I posted in your thread, looks gorgeous! I've always admired your previous builds and definitely your photography.








Can't wait to get those bad boys in and experience a world of difference.

yep bombers on the jetta
and i really appreciate the kind words, can't wait to see it completed!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (d.tek)*








Cool. Glad you like them. I'll for sure be posting updates every step of the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

excited to see this one, one of my fav a3's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

Awwww http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif You know I feel the same about yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

verrrry nice build sir
+ u will love the bombers
(i do)


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (BklynMKV)*

Thanks man. I love the quality of them. Can't say anything about the ride or drop yet, unfortunately.
Nothing much to report, but I figure every little update is worthy of being documented...Kept the frame and false floor at Nik's place. Michel sprayed it and sent me a cell pic








After gathering all the other knick-knacks and doo-dads over the weekend (wire, distribution block, missing fittings, lumber, etc.), there was one we weren't able to avail of, which was a PTC 3/8" fitting. It has been ordered and work will be done when everything else comes in.
The rears are said to be arriving to ORT this week...which means I am supposed to have them sometime NEXT week.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Still pushin forward with this build, of course. The clock's winding down and Wuste's almost here. Got a few things done though. 

Layout: 


















Odered an OSIR O-Pod Dual Gauge Mount for the 2 Viair dual-needle gauges: 


















I suppose it'll sit like this?: 









Also tore out some of the interior panels under which we'll be running the power line. Don't have pics of that mess though. lol 

Rears are said to be here by Monday. Tuesday, we try to wrap up the management and whatever connections need to be made, as well as last minute layout tweaks.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Legit


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Dude, you knocked out your build so quick!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Pulled an all nighter, go to my thread for pictures!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I last read in your thread. Wish I had all the know to be hookin sh** up all on my own. Haha..We're all runnin really tight schedules right now, so it's really hard to come by free days when we can all get together to work on it. And as it is, there are only 24hrs in a day. haha 

And oh damn, pics are up?! I gotta check that out!!


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks so clean  Nice work!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks! I can't really take the credit for all that perfection though. lol. Anxious to get crankin on it again. 

In the mean time...another p-shop that I did a long while back when Ricky shot my car :super


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

loving it.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Last Week:



























































































This weekend:


















I've got a bit more than this done, but you'll just have to wait till Wuste2010 to see it


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

so sick  Nice work guys!!! Can't wait to see this thing at Wuste!! I just cut out my wagon boared and I wish it sits as flush as your sdose  bahumbug. Nice work!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks! I can't wait to see it at Wuste either! LOL! I have so much work ahead of me, not just with the air setup either. Time just seems to disappear. lol. It will all be done though


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

damn Jason, you got Mich and Nick working on it! Better watch out for Mich heard hes a cheeky bastard


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice looking set up!!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

You got your rears!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Chyeaaaahhh! My rears are in! Hahaha...dude, epic wait on these suckers man. Hope to have this thing squattin nice.

Nicul...yeah boii, got these two fooz workin on my piece. haha. Top notch work I must say. Just can't wait to get it done already!

Thanks for the compliments so far. Wish I had better/more pics...but it sucks when my only lens for my DSLR is a 55-200, and my P&S Canon takes crappy shots.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

the build looks great!!
Im STILL waiting for my bomber fronts for my mk1 build. i was in the group buy and paid in January-February and still no bags.. and NO responses from Andrew M at all.. Holding up my whole build!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks a lot man. Yeah, I feel your pain. I mean...I just barely got mine in this past weekend. I was worried that they might not have been here in time for Wuste (1st wk of June). I know it f**ked some people up for SoWo, and even for Wuste. Hopefully he gets back to you. I called and called and called. Last I spoke with him, he was in Austria.

BTW, your S4 looks awesome. I can haz your 18" RSs? Please? lol


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thanks a lot man. Yeah, I feel your pain. I mean...I just barely got mine in this past weekend. I was worried that they might not have been here in time for Wuste (1st wk of June). I know it f**ked some people up for SoWo, and even for Wuste. Hopefully he gets back to you. I called and called and called. Last I spoke with him, he was in Austria.
> 
> BTW, your S4 looks awesome. I can haz your 18" RSs? Please? lol



haha yeah i really hope i get ahold of him.. haha look on the "where in the world" thread on air suspension.. hahaha i even made a nice picture for andrew m 
thanks for the compliments and definitely negative on the 18" rs' haha they were too much $$, too much time configuring and too much time in customs hahaha


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

If I ever hit the lottery, I'll send more than enough money your way for them. 

Yeah, I was actually reading your thread right before I responded to you in here. That was a funny little pic you got up. It's nice that you can poke fun about it...but I understand how frustrating it can be just waiting in the dark, not knowing what's going on and where your sh** is. It'll come through. When, I can't say. Many times, it's not a matter of if they're going to come in (because they better damn well be!), it's when...and unfortunately, the sad reality is that by the time people get them, they're either really pressed for time, or even run past their deadline(s). It was simple enough to get a tracking number from Andrew. Tricky part is getting a hold of him. lol. Just try to get through to him to get a tracking number. That way, you at least know where your stuff is and when it's scheduled to be delivered.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> If I ever hit the lottery, I'll send more than enough money your way for them.
> 
> Yeah, I was actually reading your thread right before I responded to you in here. That was a funny little pic you got up. It's nice that you can poke fun about it...but I understand how frustrating it can be just waiting in the dark, not knowing what's going on and where your sh** is. It'll come through. When, I can't say. Many times, it's not a matter of if they're going to come in (because they better damn well be!), it's when...and unfortunately, the sad reality is that by the time people get them, they're either really pressed for time, or even run past their deadline(s). It was simple enough to get a tracking number from Andrew. Tricky part is getting a hold of him. lol. Just try to get through to him to get a tracking number. That way, you at least know where your stuff is and when it's scheduled to be delivered.


haha yeah i just thought the whole point of a "group buy" is so that people can get the merchandise for a good price and ahead of everyone else, since everything is shipped at one time. bugs me how the order has mysteriously split up.. we'll see! hope i get them soon.. ok i dont wanna jack your thread anymore
cheers! carry on with the Audi madness


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Thursday.

Let the werk resume []


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

TheyCallMeARI said:


> haha yeah i just thought the whole point of a "group buy" is so that people can get the merchandise for a good price and ahead of everyone else, since everything is shipped at one time. bugs me how the order has mysteriously split up.. we'll see! hope i get them soon.. ok i dont wanna jack your thread anymore
> cheers! carry on with the Audi madness


Lmao. Not-so-group-buy. Damn, that sh** took a long ass time, but to be honest, I DGAF about all that now. Haha..I don't care about any BS or drama/whatever during the wait. I have them now, and the wait is behind me. Truly a sad story for those who haven't gotten their sh** yet, and those who are STILL waiting from the first group buy. There's no excuse for that.



#Michgo said:


> Thursday.
> 
> Let the werk resume []


I'm ready to hit that isht hard. Let's wrap it up soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!one!!11


...a little medley of some of the stuff that needs to be done


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Lmao. Not-so-group-buy. Damn, that sh** took a long ass time, but to be honest, I DGAF about all that now. Haha..I don't care about any BS or drama/whatever during the wait. I have them now, and the wait is behind me. Truly a sad story for those who haven't gotten their sh** yet, and those who are STILL waiting from the first group buy. There's no excuse for that.


Actually, you're right! There isn't an excuse, but there is an explanation. It's long and if you want to hear it, I'll gladly tell you! As for ARI's stuff, I'm in Europe and I turn on my phone every couple of days because the roaming charges are extremely high. The best form of contact is email!

As for your rear bags, please keep in mind that you're supposed to use the plastic washer.

Cheers!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah..exactly. That's why I'm saying in my case, I don't really care. I never really had much of a problem. Sadly, others feel they do, so I feel for them. I also said everything was said and done for me. I paid for my goods, received them in the condition I expected. It's done. It's over. And I do thank you for your business. 

And the rear bags both have the washers still on them. If you look at the pic, one of the bags is upside down


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Car is DONE. lol. I know..I've missed out on a lot of updates, but I've been really lazy about tracking all the progress on here. No worries though...I've got some pictures of the process, and will definitely post them up along with play-by-play commentary. haha.

Here's one to hold you over for now though...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Aside from Mich and Nik, a huge thanks goes out to Austin (GnarPassatWagon) for coming through to help with the install! :thumbup::thumbup: I owe you one :beer:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

The bomb dropped :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

That it did, my good friend...that it did.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Jason, how are those rear bags? Did they get you where you wanted to be?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Duuuuuudddeeee...







on 19s..

Enough said :beer:

Might actually be TOO low :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats what I like to see.:thumbup:


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

MOAR


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

looking forward to seeing your car around....i work up in valencia and have seen your car around before :thumbup:


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


Sweet Jesus. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Much anticipated, I suppose... 

Please excuse the car...very ghetto at the moment. And extremely dirty.

Face down a** up.









Lip on the ground 




































3 wheelin like a boss  









Chyeeeaaaahhhhhh....


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

wooooooowwwww.

damn nice> so no shocks on thr rear?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

car is looking fresh!!:beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

There are shocks


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looks really good jason


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

that looks awesome, aside from the rear actually being too low for my taste. I would keep the lip of the wheel at the wheel opening, similar to the front...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

derryo said:


> that looks awesome, aside from the rear actually being too low for my taste. I would keep the lip of the wheel at the wheel opening, similar to the front...


Too low :screwy: lol..I like the sound of that. :laugh:

But yeah, I agree though. It looks kinda uneven like that. Those are just shots of how low they go, as is. Another thing that kind of adds to the illusion of one end being lower than the other is because the rear fender is cut lower than the front. Both fronts and rears were at 0psi in those pics. Work needs to be done to get the fronts lower. Notch is a must...but so is $$$. I'm totally broke. 

Thanks for the compliments. Hopefully I can get out sometime soon (most likely after Wuste) to get pics of the car all proper and washed/waxed all nice.

On a side note...the pics look really HDR-ish on some screens. Ewww. lol. Wasn't intended to be that way. haha


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

Car looks great ! You can never be too low, im really impressed at those Bagyard rears ! Once its all evened out up front, im sure i will look as good as the rear.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Well done sir. Looks awesome!


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice:thumbup: been watching this scince it started great build any pics of how managment came out ?


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

Sway bar removed and notch done?


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

nice! cant wait to get my B7 A4 on the ground. I got Supreme Shorties up front and supreme rears. Just waiting for my front shorties and my rear struts. Should be here soon. Was gonna show the car off at Wuste2010 but it seems as the Airbag gods had other plans. But its all good. Gonna debut the car at Waterwerks in Tacoma WA!!!!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll have better pics of the management/trunk setup once I get a proper shoot set up. I've just got so many things going on with work, school, finals, and getting the car ready for next weekend.

The sway has been removed, yes. But no notch...as of yet. Will come shortly though. Hoping to be able to roll my fenders and do whatever work needs to be done to the front fender liners. The rears go REEAALLLYYY low. So much lower than I ever imagined. If only I could get the fronts that low. I'm sure it would be that much closer once I get everything all sorted out. Without the notch, I'm being held up a whole bunch.


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

I need some high res please!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup: Which do you want? Message me your email or something


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's a more even drop all around. 









But ehhh...I think I like the ultra dumped look. haha..now, to get the fronts lower


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

So awesome


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

full dump:thumbup: so freaking amazing man...i searched for a a3 for a while before buying my mkv..wish i didnt settle now


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Amazing! I love this car. :thumbup:


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :thumbup: Which do you want? Message me your email or something


pm sent!

I also like the "dumped" look more


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you guys. I appreciate the compliments. Getting more done, step by step. Sooo broke right now but soooo worth it. lol. 

Dustin, high-res pics have been sent.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

ballin. Much love man.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Car looked great at Wuste, congrats on the win as well. :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

this is going to look sick


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

How's the passenger side? You plan on notching it?


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

nice meeting you in vegas. car looks good


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Alex and Nick. Nice meeting you guys, as well. Had a great weekend. And can't wait to get that E-Level installed! 

Jason, yes, notch is the first order of business. It bugs me how much the car's being held up without it.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Wassup Taba! I was the filipino guy who said wassup in the white MKV Rabbit as we were leaving Palace Station on Sunday. Just wanted to say congrats!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thanks Alex and Nick. Nice meeting you guys, as well. Had a great weekend. And can't wait to get that E-Level installed!
> 
> Jason, yes, notch is the first order of business. It bugs me how much the car's being held up without it.


 I am uber-jealous of your new e-level kit. I need to upgrade my switch speed to e-level.


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

dude, install looked great, car looks even better! congrats on the win!!!!


----------



## G-TEE-I (May 1, 2007)

OMG! Jason....I just now finally saw this thread. What can be said that hasn't already been said about your new set-up? Absolutley F*cking amazing bro! :thumbup: I cannot wait to see your car in person so you can show me everything. I love it. Well done buddy


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Aloha-boy said:


> Wassup Taba! I was the filipino guy who said wassup in the white MKV Rabbit as we were leaving Palace Station on Sunday. Just wanted to say congrats!


 Yo dude! Car was looking good this past weekend. Thanks man. 



DarkSideGTI said:


> I am uber-jealous of your new e-level kit. I need to upgrade my switch speed to e-level.


 Kinda funny that we were actually talking about upgrading to E-Level when I spoke with you by the Integrated booth.  



gtimakesmebroke said:


> dude, install looked great, car looks even better! congrats on the win!!!!


 Thanks Matt. You know I can always say the same for your car. It's always been a model in my eyes of what a sick car is. I already told you all this when I judged it at WCWorthersee last year :thumbup: 



G-TEE-I said:


> OMG! Jason....I just now finally saw this thread. What can be said that hasn't already been said about your new set-up? Absolutley F*cking amazing bro! :thumbup: I cannot wait to see your car in person so you can show me everything. I love it. Well done buddy


 Haha...Nice to see you in the Air Suspension forums, Derick. Joining the dark side soon, eh?  But yeah dude, definitely got to get together soon so I can show you what's up. My current setup is what's shown in all the pics...Accuair VU-4, EAI 7 switch box, dual Viair gauges, etc... 

But like I've mentioned a few posts up, I got lucky enough to take 1st in the Double Down (bagged cars) competition of Wuste. Accuair hooked it up with a free E-Level kit, which is the auto-leveling/auto-adjusting/etc. Hoping to get that installed soon, as I totally need it. 

A couple pics from this past weekend that others took: 































































Pics from the right side do the drop no justice at all, as it isn't notched yet. As was seen in pics posted earlier, front tucks wheel on the driver side. 


















There are more pics, so I'll put those up as soon as I find them.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Ostrich!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Chyeah boii. I had ostrich Dunks in mind when I chose this material. lol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Couple more pics 



















Rolling shot by Mikel Tan (Crayonbox)


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn J!! Mad props to you and your build....it looks amazing! You guys did an awesome job! Ostrich is a nice touch as well! I can't wait to see it in person and check out your set up!! I've been MIA but this is what I've been contemplating on doin next for a while now. I'll probably be hitting you up with some ?'s soon haha!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yo Mitch! Thanks man! You know all you gotta do is call. Bags are my favorite mod, hands down. Can't say it isn't fun either. lol. You'd never look back. Haha. Hit me up though or roll out to the meet sometime!


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Yo Mitch! Thanks man! You know all you gotta do is call. Bags are my favorite mod, hands down. Can't say it isn't fun either. lol. You'd never look back. Haha. Hit me up though or roll out to the meet sometime!


 Fo sho! Will do! Congrats!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Few pics from yesterday:



























:beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Now you're just being a show off  We gotta do a shoot together J. Bagged Audi's are the ish


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Congrats again J on the win. :thumbup:

Will the notch make the front go lower like the rear? Or is it more than that? Either way, lookin real good.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

**** looked hot at Wuste!!!
The engine covers look so dope in person too, nice touch:beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh: Big brother! Shoot is definitely a must! Get Ignacius McCarthy out here. lolz. Or even get Mike Kippen to push out some hot sh**.

Thanks again Bernie. Much appreciated as always. Notch will get it about maybe another inch. Need to get that done. Won't be as sunk as the rear, I don't expect, but all I can do is notch and see how low it goes.

Fantana, thanks mang. Thought it would be pretty poppin if I had it on the engine cover to match the trunk setup. Last year I was rockin the red suede. Who knows if the ostrich will stay or be changed up for the coming years, but I definitely dig it and think it's hot.

:beer::beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Got a few more that my buddy took, so I will take this time to demonstrate a bit of shameless whoring:

JDM Stylez at da gas station yo


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Love it. That ostrich underhood just kills it completely :thumbup: Is the notching done yet?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

A million thanks. No notch yet. Broke as hell. lol


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Build looks awesome! I love it. I am going to copy your trunk setup


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup:

New pics! And feature on Euromedian

Euromedian Feature


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Looking good homie!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks guise!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't think I've ever put up the the Accuair vid up in here (click for vid)...



Shot by Mike Kippen :thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW!! This looks awesome!!


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

That rear is tucked! Nice result


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Here are some new shots that I took to go with my SoFitted feature

http://sofitted.com/2010/11/28/qa-with-jason-maglinao/


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Absolutely love your car and the photos.:thumbup:

It's funny how much an A3 looks like a full wagon when it's that slammed. Stock height they just look like hatchbacks. :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you very much. Means a lot to me coming from you. I've always been a big fan of your car/build/shots and work in general. :thumbup:

I love the full wagon look. Want to add OEM roof rails as well but that's another 700 plus installation :banghead:


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

dude.... ive said it once and ill say it again in your thread! absolutely amazing! soo slammed!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you sir! Need to work on a couple more things to smooth out the kinks in the stance (aka GET FRONT LOWAARRR!)


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the kind of **** that makes me want to come to the low side


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

you have just inspired me to beat up little children for there lunch money and save up for bagyard


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

bacardicj151 said:


> This is the kind of **** that makes me want to come to the low side


 We've been waiting for you 




ayfour99 said:


> you have just inspired me to beat up little children for there lunch money and save up for bagyard


You gotta go for at least junior high kids, they get more allowance :laugh:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello fellow brilliant red A3 owner :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> Hello fellow brilliant red A3 owner :thumbup:


:wave: Hi sir


----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

ill be honest, i never liked the wagon look, OR the dumped look. but your car is the exception haha. looks so good man, so clean. btw, your car has been my wallpaper a few times, from the Euromedian feature, and i just stumbled upon this build now haha :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow. That really does mean a lot to me :beer: Thanks


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Two more pics for you motherlovers


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Car looks amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thank you sir! Need to work on a couple more things to smooth out the kinks in the stance (aka GET FRONT LOWAARRR!)


 I dunno man, the way it sits now looks nice and level. I still can't believe how fuggin low the A3's go.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah dude. The rears go so low actually that I have to raise it up for photoshoots, so that it doesn't look retardedly low. Still need a notch. And with the way things are going right now, new wheels are in the works


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Dude, YES. I


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrinsanta: That actually put a huge smile on my face. Glad you think so! :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Never mentioned that these wheels were for sale  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5090526-Feeler-FS-BBS-CK-Anthracite-19x8-w-Nitto-NT555 

Oh...and Hellaflush coverage  

http://fatlace.com/slammedsociety/superdumped/s-line-a3/


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

this thread needs an update.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Soon Matt.........soon.  

Well actually...here's an update. It's notched now! FINALLY! lmao


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

again with the "Pics or it didn't happen" line.

but on a more serious note, this car is always looking good. I've seen a lot of cars with a lot of attention to detail on the outside and possibly the engine bay; but Jason this car has details everywhere.

looking good.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Again with the "pics soon" line 

But yeah Matt...you know, you've seen the car progress through all of it's stages.

Even Glee Duber.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I guess I'll just leave this here...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Ewww Jason... please don't put dirty boxers on your car. That's is just tasteless :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm thinking the dirty socks are much more unattractive. LMAO. And they don't even match :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

****! that looks sick from those angles!!


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

agreed that these shots are HAAT!

Now about that rear camber, those are plates?


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

side shots pleaassee


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks folks! Stance is nearly spot on to the way I always envisioned and dreamed it to be. 

Angles are for teaser purposes, as you might be able to tell.

Depending on when I plan on "revealing" the wheels, I should have proper pics up in due time. 

Matt, no camber plates or anything. I haven't even adjusted the camber or anything.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

thats some good looking rear you got going on there boy.

Aren't you supposed to be in class or something?


----------



## jdub01 (Jul 15, 2009)

your stance is amazing good job bro


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I love how your fronts sit. Rears are close to mine, before I cambered them.

This makes me not want to sell my A3 :facepalm:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ionz13 said:


> thats some good looking rear you got going on there boy.
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be in class or something?


Spanks :laugh: Didn't have class yesterday because it was LMK Jr. Day..duh!



jdub01 said:


> your stance is amazing good job bro


Thanks man. Still needs a few minor adjustments..but it will get there.



eurotrsh said:


> I love how your fronts sit. Rears are close to mine, before I cambered them.
> 
> This makes me not want to sell my A3 :facepalm:


Thank you! Yeah, rears haven't been cambered in at all...that's one of the "minor adjustments" I'm referring to. It'll get done after I get an alignment maybe next week, seeing as I already have the e-Level installed..

...FINALLY!!


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

LMK? Let Me Know day? 

I thought it was about this famous guy or something.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

No dummy...Let Me Know *Jr.* day!

:laugh: Didn't realize the typo


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

wait let me get this straight here. 

Mr. Know had a child and named him Let Me Know Jr. who now has a holiday? 

Is this right?

This thread needs an update JASON!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Well...no real pics to post up since I'm back at school and can't take pics of it.

HOWEVER...the e-Level is now installed!!


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

It only took you about what, eight months to get the product and put it in.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

damn...is that at 0psi?

perfect fit


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

holy **** jason. you werent messin around dude


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

It's sitting on both tires right now so at both 20psi or so and 0psi it sits like that.:thumbup: I appreciate the compliment. Needs some adjustment to rear camber though

Eric...just trying to get my car up to par for yours, mine, and Alex's bagged-Audis-on-BBSs photoshoot at Wuste2011this year


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

that front fitments spot on:thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Eric...just trying to get my car up to par for yours, mine, and Alex's bagged-Audis-on-BBSs photoshoot at Wuste2011this year


pshhhhh! i think im the black sheep in that group haha. oh and you said audi+bbs... so now i know what they are!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

shhhhhh..


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

shh to what?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Hot Damn!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking good! 

Let's go ic:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

**** that looks good.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This car just keeps getting better :thumbup:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

My all time favorite wheel!!! Sickness!:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I appreciate it guys! I'm very pleased with the way the wheels came out and I think it's exactly that boost the car needed to get it on another level  

Ricky, let's do it! I'm down. 

This is the only shot I have for now, since I'm trying to study for midterms this week. I'll try to have the others up when I get a chance to edit them.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


 Wow...dope. 
:thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

shortkyle said:


> Wow...dope.
> :thumbup:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh: take a look at top of page buddy


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Probably my next car.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh: :heart: :heart: :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't stop looking at it. This page has had its own tab for about 3 hours now...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

LMAO. :heart::heart: 

Hoping I can have a chance to edit some of the other pics soon.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Please do, i'd love to get the high res copies as well.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

You folks might be wondering what the wheels actually look like... 

Well this is all you get for now :laugh:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

whats that offset?


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Color match to the grille


----------



## G-TEE-I (May 1, 2007)

I know I said it before Jason, but your car looks f*cking amazing buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks D!

What's up Matt!!


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

so very very nice :beer:

glad the e-elevel got all sorted. pretty trick, no?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes sir. It's freakin awesome. Wasn't nearly as much work as I thought we needed to put in to solve the problems. It was a super lax day getting through it and didn't take us very long at all.

Like I was saying in the other thread, the replacement ECU AccuAir sent did the trick right up, along with rerouting some of the wires.


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thanks D!
> 
> What's up Matt!!


yooooooo, car looks fantastic man!!!!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

It looks aight! haha

What a difference a set of wheels can make though, right?!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Killer look now get more photos taken


----------



## 04dhrvr6 (Oct 5, 2009)

love the Lm's man!! the face color is beautiful with the gold bolts


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

More pics are on the way!

Here's more unsaturated version of the pic as per some StanceWorks members' requests lol


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

when i come to socal, can i shoot your car?


kthxloveitbai


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

d.tek said:


> when i come to socal, can i shoot your car?
> 
> 
> kthxloveitbai


Not until you've shot my car. Then Jason can be next


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

d.tek said:


> when i come to socal, can i shoot your car?
> 
> 
> kthxloveitbai



swing through vegas and let me shoot yours!

and Alexs' car doesnt need to be shot. his manface, on the other hand, does.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

loving the new stance!!! I hope the front isnt getting hung up by the tires on the inside fender!!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

d.tek said:


> when i come to socal, can i shoot your car?
> 
> 
> kthxloveitbai


More like...CAN YOU shoot my car when you come out to socal?

idlovethatthxbai



Santi said:


> loving the new stance!!! I hope the front isnt getting hung up by the tires on the inside fender!!!


:heart: :heart: Thanks! There are def. some things that can bring it down to sit on all four lips...such as cambering in rear, RE-notching (), and probably cutting up fender liners up front.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

OH BTW...I think I'll just leave this here. Hope you all don't mind too much...











Wasn't happy at all with the other pic because the lighting was so hard to work with.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Sh*t looks dope! So nicely done. Your really killin it :beer:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart: :heart: Thanks! There are def. some things that can bring it down to sit on all four lips...such as cambering in rear, RE-notching (), and probably cutting up fender liners up front.


yeah I would tweak it enough to make it show no tire, or even make it tuck if possible!!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

spot on


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Car's always looking good Jason.

I need your surprise for this year's Wuste. Last year's was A-f-ing-mazing.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Very nice. I thought about wide LMs for mine. Thanks for ruining it for me


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

Can we get some hi-res shots? i see a wallpaper coming soon :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Looking good Jason! I likey!

P/C the lips black!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you sir! Got a shoot today so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## G-TEE-I (May 1, 2007)

When the hell is this bad-boy gonna be featured in "Eurotuner"? I know it's gonna happen, just "when" is the question :thumbup: I'm sure it'll be featured(hopefully) in some other mag's too. Hey Jason, are you not working at your Uncles place anymore? Everytime I drive by, I'm hoping to catch a peek at your ride


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

So unbelievably proper... What are the specs on those bad boys?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

amazing. simply amazing


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

G-TEE-I said:


> When the hell is this bad-boy gonna be featured in "Eurotuner"? I know it's gonna happen, just "when" is the question :thumbup: I'm sure it'll be featured(hopefully) in some other mag's too. Hey Jason, are you not working at your Uncles place anymore? Everytime I drive by, I'm hoping to catch a peek at your ride


Hahaha! You are crazy D. Idk if that will ever happen. lol.

...However, I had a shoot for a Japanese magazine called AF Imp (Autofashion Import) a few weeks ago. The issue was just released in Japan 2 days ago on the 10th, but I have to wait until it gets imported to the US for me to see it. Just had a shoot for Canibeat today too 

Btw...I have your issue of ET on my desk 

But dude...no man, I haven't worked there since summer. August to be exact. I live in Riverside now because I go to UCR. Idk if I mentioned that to you!




thirtysixspokes said:


> So unbelievably proper... What are the specs on those bad boys?





eastcoaststeeze said:


> amazing. simply amazing


:heart: :heart: 
Much appreciated! Wheels are 18x9, 18x10 (3" lip )


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

love this car:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

You know how I felt about yours! Always was a huge influence.

Here's one from today


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart: :heart:
> Much appreciated! Wheels are 18x9, 18x10 (3" lip )


the new picture is amazing, what size tires are you running? and what camber in the rear now?


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi-res!!! :beer:opcorn:


----------



## warrenlord (May 13, 2010)

this is epic stance. killed it.


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

The LMs looks perfect! I am refinishing mine right now.


I think the polished BBS caps would be a good contrast to the brown:


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

May I request a side shot of this nasty red lady?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

thirtysixspokes said:


> May I request a side shot of this nasty red lady?


side boob...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^LMAO!

If you're asking for it...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^^LMAO!
> 
> If you're asking for it...
> 
> ...


 :FAP: lol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh: Agree.


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

i need a new desktop. where are these hi-res pictures lol :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Here are more goodies for you folks


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the euromedian feature :beer: Car looks awesome.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

So now that you are slightly poking, I take it in the rear you are sitting on the tire and that is what is holding you up, right?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

07silverbullet said:


> Congrats on the euromedian feature :beer: Car looks awesome.


Thank you sir!



Ionz13 said:


> So now that you are slightly poking, I take it in the rear you are sitting on the tire and that is what is holding you up, right?


Dear Matt,










:heart: Jason


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Those pics I took are a bit dated. The last pic I posted up with the fender tucked between lip/tire is most recent, after getting aligned


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

nicee....any idea how much camber you ended up with in the rear?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yup. -3*


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Yup. -3*


Ditto. Too bad we live on opposite coasts. A photo shoot would be super sweet.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes sir it would! You ever plan on coming out to the Left Coast? lol


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Yes sir it would! You ever plan on coming out to the Left Coast? lol


Yes, but not with the rig. Unless I sack up and do EuroEnduro to Wuste.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sent you a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> Unless I sack up and do EuroEnduro to Wuste.


Do it... you won't regret it.


----------



## Mark_Seis_JSW (Aug 14, 2010)

Ionz13 said:


> So now that you are slightly poking, *I take it in the rear *you are sitting on the tire and that is what is holding you up, right?


Oh really?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> Do it... you won't regret it.


x5



Mark_Seis_JSW said:


> Oh really?


:laugh:


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

man this car is the TITS!


everything an a3 should be and more...this is possibly the first air ride car i have liked...


ive always been a coils guy.

PS, those LM-R's are sick and im glad you went with bronze cause i have a BR too and i want Anthracite on mine when i get em (5 years down the line...haha)


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:heart: :heart: :heart:

Those are some DEEP words! I appreciate it my good man!


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hate to bother but did you get my PM?

What are the widths and offsets?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

March issue of AF Imp


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

haaat.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:heart: :heart:

I miss you Matt!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

No more pic posting unless its post-alignment shots. Just doesn't do it any justice Jason


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I know  Really doesn't. Once Marin releases those shots, oh damn it will be GAME OVER!


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


OOooOoh, I know Artie isn't happy at all with this picture.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lol..whaddya mean?


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

The wheels are Sooo haat that the fender is pulling away.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

My dad LOVES the way it sits now with the fender in between the lip of the wheel and the tire. He said he didn't like the way it sat on the tire, as shown above in that pic. lol


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Ultimatetaba said:


> My dad LOVES the way it sits now with the fender in between the lip of the wheel and the tire. He said he didn't like the way it sat on the tire, as shown above in that pic. lol



LOL Pops would say that kinda stuff


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh: His reasoning was because the fenders were imprinting the tires :what:


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

yea man. Again Haaat.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Haat. Is all I can say


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn man car is on point!!:thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

suchhhh a nice shot


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Much :heart::heart::heart:!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

jason... you are so far ahead of the game its not even funny


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Funnily, I disagree ...but :beer::beer::beer: to you my good man!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I shot you some PMs previously. I just went back and read this entire thread. I hope you don't mind, but I've got a red A3 that's getting a similar treatment. I didn't steal your idea (entirely), I just think we've got similar tastes. As asked above, what is the offset on your LMs? And as stated above, YOUR CAR IS EVERYTHING I WISH MINE WAS. :beer::thumbup::heart:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

f&ck this sh&t is so boss :beer:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Funnily, I disagree


Me too :laugh:


----------



## Mulyani (Feb 28, 2011)

i like it :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks folks :beer:



N8KOW said:


> Me too :laugh:


N8, you cocky SOB!! :laugh: But you know, your A3 is my favorite of ALL TIME! :heart: I want to be like you when I grow up.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure his offsets are -10 and -30. Aren't these those uber rare BB5.5 wheels? 

Need to see this car in person. Can't wait till summer comes round


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Ionz13 said:


> I'm pretty sure his offsets are -10 and -30. Aren't these those uber rare BB5.5 wheels?
> 
> Need to see this car in person. Can't wait till summer comes round


I need to see you in person...

Yeah we havent seen the car either Matt. We are beginning to think he just got REALLY good at pshop


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh: Correct on both accounts. lollzzz


Have a meet on a Friday night one of these weeks. Then I'd be out there for sure. Orrr...we can all get together for a nice little meet/shoot on a Saturday if you bishes ever made time for me 

I'm home like every other week. Usually.


----------



## TimeAtk (Mar 1, 2011)

let me get some real shots of this car and feature the car it on fatlace hit me up yo



edit: nvm ahahha mark hit this up already


----------



## deccan (Mar 3, 2011)

I might just be in love with your car.. 

Post a before and after photo? Must be like day and night..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Here it is stock


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

How do you like the e-level system? .....stupid question, I know, but I would like a firsthand opinion on it. Also, where do the height sensors attach?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

e-Level is the greatest invention ever made! It's honestly one of the best parts of having air. I'd cry if I had to get rid of it. Sensors pretty much are able to be attached anywhere the arms car move up and down freely with full travel in both directions (vertically of course). Majority of folks place them in the wheel wells. There are several threads with pictures of them mounted up. I have no pics of mine though.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> e-Level is the greatest invention ever made! It's honestly one of the best parts of having air. I'd cry if I had to get rid of it. Sensors pretty much are able to be attached anywhere the arms car move up and down freely with full travel in both directions (vertically of course). Majority of folks place them in the wheel wells. There are several threads with pictures of them mounted up. I have no pics of mine though.


right? 'tis the stuff


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Without a doubt. Hands down. Whenever people ask "Oh sh** you're on bags?!" I say...yeah, I have AccuAir's autoleveling system...then proceed to show it off :snowcool:


----------



## deccan (Mar 3, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Here it is stock


:what: It really looks quite boooring from stock but i still like it. And now with some "minor" changes it got a really aggressive look in the front.. :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

http://www.canibeat.com/2011/03/redefining-misconceptions-bagged-a3-wagon/#more-22972

he got some excellent shots of your car!


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

d.tek said:


> http://www.canibeat.com/2011/03/redefining-misconceptions-bagged-a3-wagon/#more-22972
> 
> he got some excellent shots of your car!


Congrats!! :beer: Awesome article, photos, and car!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

d.tek said:


> http://www.canibeat.com/2011/03/redefining-misconceptions-bagged-a3-wagon/#more-22972
> 
> he got some excellent shots of your car!


Yeah! I'm definitely stoked about that! I actually have the shot with the train as my wall paper right now 

Thanks for the :heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Worth posting up for those who haven't seen the writeup on Canibeat 

http://www.canibeat.com/2011/03/redefining-misconceptions-bagged-a3-wagon/

Photos courtesy of Marin Nelson


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Mofo-ing FlawLess...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Not even close, Matt. lol. 

Here's one from Josh past Thursday


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wow man.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm wondering Jason. Since you had redrilled the wheels from 114 to 112, how did you hide the existing holes? A filler was used?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

No, actually. The transition from 5x114.3 to 5x112 is so minuscule that you can't even see it really.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

to got from 5/114.3 to 5/112 you can use wobble bolts and not need to re-drill.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> to got from 5/114.3 to 5/112 you can use wobble bolts and not need to re-drill.


 This is true.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

this thread along with Nik's fails slightly less at delivering. Moar, noaw!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

LOL! I haven't been home to take pics!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Any more plans Jase? Stance is epic my friend :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks! :heart::beer::heart::beer: :laugh:

Yeah, just changing up some minor stuff right now with the false floor/trunk/engine bay. Like I said..just small stuff. But I do have plans in the future for her if I could ever come across some $$ LOL!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

i have to ask.....18x10 -23offset in rear???

how is that even possible???


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ForVWLife said:


> i have to ask.....18x10 -23offset in rear???
> 
> how is that even possible???


It's a Joke Dave. Do you really think the fronts are et69? It was because some dude on Vortex went ape**** on Jason about the offsets, so he put that in his sig.


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Thanks! :heart::beer::heart::beer: :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, just changing up some minor stuff right now with the false floor/trunk/engine bay. Like I said..just small stuff. But I do have plans in the future for her if I could ever come across some $$ LOL!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> It's a Joke Dave. Do you really think the fronts are et69? It was because some dude on Vortex went ape**** on Jason about the offsets, so he put that in his sig.


Musta been me


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> It's a Joke Dave. Do you really think the fronts are et69? It was because some dude on Vortex went ape**** on Jason about the offsets, so he put that in his sig.


haha i mean i was gonnna say but i didnt wanna be that kid

plus after doing an a3 myself i was gonna say they are ****in impossible hahaha


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i can never ever ever ever get enough of this car


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh: :laugh:



eastcoaststeeze said:


> i can never ever ever ever get enough of this car


:heart: :heart: Same to you man! :thumbup:


----------



## Matomic27 (Aug 4, 2010)

please tell me you will be at Wuste 2011?! i HAVE to see this care in person!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Matomic27 said:


> please tell me you will be at Wuste 2011?! i HAVE to see this care in person!


Sadly Jason won't be making it to Wuste. But, lucky for everyone else, his family has yet to miss a Wuste, and his Dad is going to be bringing up the A3 to defend it's Double Down title.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> Sadly Jason won't be making it to Wuste. But, lucky for everyone else, his family has yet to miss a Wuste, and his Dad is going to be bringing up the A3 to defend it's Double Down title.


That's wicked B.A. :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

This car is total crap, and red A3s are lame. 

Now that the weather is super nice, I really wish mine didnt sell.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Agreed :wave: lol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Well...Wuste 2011 was this past weekend. Unfortunately, I was stuck at school, swamped with taking/studying for finals. As a family tradition, my mother, father, sister and I go yearly...but this year they went without me  

With that said, I don't have my own pics, but I aquired (stole) some pics of my car that I found floating around. 

Props to the dudes that took these photos, they came out sweet  














































One I took of the trunk...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Damn, Jase. New floor is ill. :thumbup: Is the tank polished now or super-glossy black? I can't tell...


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

IS that Mofo-cking Alligator skin? Did you kill an alligator for your trunk? Does Artie know about this?!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeppp, gator. lmao. My dad loves it. He likes it waaaaayyy better than the ostrich  

Rob, thanks. The tank is actually chrome. Wasn't completed before Wuste, so it will be coming out again when I get a chance to remove it and send it off to be done.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i just need to chime in once again, dude i loveeeeeee your car and the new trunk wrap is boss. sooo jealous


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> i just need to chime in once again, dude i loveeeeeee your car and the new trunk wrap is boss. sooo jealous


 You should've bought mine, silly. 

Looks tight as usual, man.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:heart: :heart: :heart: !!! 'Preciate the love  

More pics from my buddy Josh (15degreeGTI): 



















My fave from the set: 




































Keep in mind, since my car was pretty much in a corner, there are only so many angles you can snap pics at


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Is that the infamous sister!?  

:laugh::laugh: jp man. your car is serious inspiration, so thanks.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh: No haha. I'm Filipino  lol

Been keeping up to date with your build. Looking good :thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Sucks you couldn't make it brah! I met your Dad though, he's super cool! I was the guy from Hawaii with Brilliant Red Passat! 

Your A3 is the sickness brah! :thumbup: Keep it up! :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice dude! Yeah, missed out on meeting a bunch of folks  Hope to see you around though. Did my dad mention to you that he's from Hawaii too...or actually that he lived there for a good part of his life?

Was it the Passat on LMs? CLEAN.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

I really enjoyed seeing your at WUSTE, looked great :thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Nice dude! Yeah, missed out on meeting a bunch of folks  Hope to see you around though. Did my dad mention to you that he's from Hawaii too...or actually that he lived there for a good part of his life?
> 
> Was it the Passat on LMs? CLEAN.


Yeah we talk story for a while! He's super cool. And yes thats my Passat. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the :heart: . Greatly appreciated. Wish I could have personally seen the car in action at Wuste...but these pics do more than make up for it 

Yes my dad is super chill! Great to have him around especially when he cleans and waxes my car :laugh: .


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

This thread delivers much much more than others.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


Perfection.... game over. :heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Jason what size/model are your front tires?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got my eurotuner in the mail today and read your feature. Came out Awesome! Such a well deserved car...:heart: it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Jason what size/model are your front tires?


Nitto Neo Gen 205/40



07silverbullet said:


> Just got my eurotuner in the mail today and read your feature. Came out Awesome! Such a well deserved car...:heart: it. :thumbup:


Rich! I saw yours in the previous issue. THEN, I just saw the shot with the Carlines on and thought to myself..DAMN, just missed making it into the ET coverage. Looking fantabulous! Thanks bud :heart:


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Ionz13 said:


> This thread delivers much much more than others.


I hate you. :heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

SIRPOP said:


> I hate you. :heart:


:laugh: See you Thursday night 

...notice how that WASN'T a question.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

daily right height pic please


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

trunk is hottttt 
and i love a3's


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll try to get a shot of the ride height when I go home for the weekend :thumbup:



Twilliams83 said:


> trunk is hottttt
> and i love a3's


Thanks for the love!! I appreciate it  :heart:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :laugh: No haha. I'm Filipino  lol


so does the screename mean ultimate_fat_ then?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

BINGO. lol. Been rocking this SN since the days of my childhood. hahaha..when I used to be fat. :laugh:

Sad part is, my mom and tita came up with it :facepalm:


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

Pnoy :wave:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

knew it


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

god i missed looking at this car :heart::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

LOL! Well, it ain't much to look at, but hopefully that lone pic is enough for you to get your fix :laugh:


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Doin' it! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:heart: :heart:!! What's been going with your whip mang?! You've been MIA!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart: :heart:!! What's been going with your whip mang?! You've been MIA!


LOL MIA is my new middle name. Been out of the modding scene for a bit. But I do like just watching from the sidelines and seeing all the new talent popping up everywhere.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

How's the car doing though?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just came across these while bumping some dubstep. Something about it just flowed to the beat. Even though they're just pictures. Your car SCREAMS "Boss," by the way. I feel like I can't hang, as similar as it is. The west coast just does it better :heart:eace::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

LOL. You're such a sweetheart :heart: :what: :laugh:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking great as always, Jason!


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


Never gets old Jason, your ride is


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks fellas!

And Rich, YOUR car is the one that's  :heart:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Best A3 :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

PCDT99 said:


> Best A3 :thumbup:


Oh stop!! *blush*


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

Love your ride, just got Air for my A3 today !!!


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

:thumbuprobably the nicest A3's I've ever seen hands down.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments! 

Repost of the pic I recently posted in the Air Ride Showoff Thread:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

This thing couldn't sit any better. Absolutely love it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DoctorDoctor said:


> This thing couldn't sit any better. Absolutely love it :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you! :heart:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Simply breath taking! :thumbup:


----------

